# Where are you?



## Von Pookie (Aug 10, 2005)

Sure, we have the little flag icons that people can use, but that can only say so much.

Just for fun, I set up a "guestmap" for MrExcel board members.
So now, you can actually mark your location on a map and see where others are, as well! 

To the map!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 10, 2005)

This from the gal whose profile lists _location_ as "The act or process of locating." ?

Tracy, are you on a farm?


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg Truby said:
			
		

> This from the gal whose profile lists _location_ as "The act or process of locating." ?



Heh. Yeah. I got bored


----------



## Jack in the UK (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey Kristy 

Love the idea cool or what - jiuk works on dial up, no realy jiuk does, old and slow (bit like jiuk) - the map does not load, areas are missing maybe to much to download for my poor old laptop Sony Viao 800htz 256mb on dial up.

Also Your message to jiuk reads:
I&apos;ll be living here by September, so I&apos;ll just go ahead and mark it as such now 

Notice the errors?

Take care Kristy and be lucky - maybe You can add jiuk if You like, Located South London, UK. landmark would be know world wide 'Brixton' jiuk is about 1 mile or 1.8km from the Police Station for some ideas

Message _ Be good and more so be lucky, Happy Excel!

Jack - South London (where a lot of action is)


----------



## Smitty (Aug 10, 2005)

Heya Jack!

Just for S&!ts & Giggles, I added you.  You're at the intersection of Coldharbour Lane, Effra Road, Brixton Hill & Acre Lane, just south of Brixton Station.

I didn't see the "Cop Shop", but let me know if you want me to move it.  :wink: 

Take care,

Smitty

EDIT: Now that I know you can go THAT deep, I'll have to mark my new house.  (Wait, do I _REALLY_ want any of you to know where I live?   :wink: )

Kristy: how do I change it now?


----------



## starl (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg - technically, I'm on an acreage - just 12 acres. No animals (except for rabbits, squirrels, skunk, deer, coons, possum). Occ. horse sit for a friend


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 11, 2005)

Jack in the UK said:
			
		

> Love the idea cool or what - jiuk works on dial up, no realy jiuk does, old and slow (bit like jiuk) - the map does not load, areas are missing maybe to much to download for my poor old laptop Sony Viao 800htz 256mb on dial up.
> 
> Also Your message to jiuk reads:
> I&apos;ll be living here by September, so I&apos;ll just go ahead and mark it as such now
> ...



Looks like the message is displaying the HTML code for the apostrophes instead of the thing itself. I don't know what to tell you, though--everything is working and looking fine for me. Although I *do* know that you can only zoom in so far if you're using the satellite view. I think it depends on the area.

Looks like Smitty added your info for you, though


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 11, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> Kristy: how do I change it now?



As far as I know, you can't "edit" them--I can go in and delete the individual markers, though.


----------



## Bruno_x (Aug 11, 2005)

So smokenack is my 'near' neighbour.
There must be a member closer to me...


----------



## Chris Davison (Aug 11, 2005)

nice idea Kristy - I love it


----------



## litrelord (Aug 11, 2005)

Thought I'd put both places on the map even though we only have one at the moment.  Will be looking to live in madeira in the future as that's where my better half comes from.  Unfortunately it only shows up in satellite view, map view now shows that i want to live in the sea   

Cool idea though Kristy


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 11, 2005)

> map view now shows that i want to live in the sea


I hope you can tread water for a long period of time!


----------



## litrelord (Aug 11, 2005)

I was more worried about how much the house is going to cost.  How deep will the foundations have to go?!?

handy for fishing though


----------



## Smitty (Aug 11, 2005)

> As far as I know, you can't "edit" them--I can go in and delete the individual markers, though.


Could you delete the Southernmost one for me?  That was more like a "pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey" attempt.

Smitty


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmm - seems time travel is with us after all.  I can exist simultaneously on both sides of the international date line.  BTW if you can be bothered, now that I zoomed in and correctly placed myself, can you please delete my marker that is a day behind reality?
Thanks, A


----------



## Jack in the UK (Aug 12, 2005)

*Thank You's*

pennysaver - Hay buddy long time gees heck thats a good one and so very close i can say thats closer than i said originally - all nice parts of town ah?

Thank You very much for doing this - very kind of You, also Kristy for cheeck it out to

Take care guys - jiuk


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 12, 2005)

> So smokenack is my 'near' neighbour.
> There must be a member closer to me...


Bruno,
yes ! 
makes it two for Belgium :wink: 

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## starl (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, if the Belgium map was more detailed, I could show you where I grew up!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 12, 2005)

> Well, if the Belgium map was more detailed, I could show you where I grew up!


don't talk in mysteries, starl   
where did you grew up ?
do you come to Belgium again sometimes ?


----------



## Tazguy37 (Aug 12, 2005)

What a great idea!  I love it!


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 12, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> > As far as I know, you can't "edit" them--I can go in and delete the individual markers, though.
> 
> 
> Could you delete the Southernmost one for me?  That was more like a "pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey" attempt.
> ...



The "Tahquitz" one? I just want to be sure before I actually do it


----------



## Smitty (Aug 13, 2005)

> The "Tahquitz" one? I just want to be sure before I actually do it


Sorry, that's the one where I actually am.

Enjoy the weekend!

Smitty


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 14, 2005)

Okaaaay, so that's delete the "new house" one, then?


----------



## Glaswegian (Aug 15, 2005)

Oooops!!

Didn't realise you could zoom in THAT far!  Kristy, if you get a mo, please delete my blue marker - sorry!

Nice one though.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 15, 2005)

Glaswegian said:
			
		

> Oooops!!
> 
> Didn't realise you could zoom in THAT far!  Kristy, if you get a mo, please delete my blue marker - sorry!
> 
> Nice one though.



Done!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 15, 2005)

> Okaaaay, so that's delete the "new house" one, then?


OK, so I'm doing a lousy job of this.    The "Tahquitz" one is the keeper, it's the one I'll be moving to in a few weeks.  The other one can get nixed; the Southernmost one.

Sorry,

Smitty


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 15, 2005)

Smitty, dude...The one where you posted "In view of Tahquitz" IS the southernmost one. Take a look.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 15, 2005)

> Smitty, dude...The one where you posted "In view of Tahquitz" IS the southernmost one. Take a look.


Awwww Crap, I'm an idiot! (don't everyone chime in at once now   ).  You're right!  The Southernmost one is the one that should go (but the new house is the one in view of Tahquitz...)

The "Wow! The New house" one should stay...That's the one that should read "In view of Tahquitz"...

Can I run the UNFUBAR code on myself?   

Thanks Kristy,

Smitty

P.S. The Pets & Pills post in the Lounge has your name written all over it.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 15, 2005)

Oooooookay...I deleted the southernmost one that read "In view of Tahquitz."

S'ok?


----------



## Glaswegian (Aug 16, 2005)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> Glaswegian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kristy - at least I'm not the only culprit.


----------



## Norie (Aug 16, 2005)

Iain

You can zoom it right down to street level.

I just hope I don't get any stalkers.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 16, 2005)

> I just hope I don't get any stalkers.


Can't be too hard to find a Peruvian Penguin wandering around Scotland.    

Smitty


----------



## Norie (Aug 16, 2005)

Smitty

There are many of us, but we are just biding our time to take over the world.

By the way it's a puffin not a penguin.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 16, 2005)

> There are many of us, but we are just biding our time to take over the world.
> 
> By the way it's a puffin not a penguin.


Ahhh, the "Pinkie & the Brain" syndrome.   :wink: 

And my bad on Puffin vs. Penguin!  ****, I should have known better, considering I've actually seen Puffins up close (not zoo close).      But I'll bet they're even easier to spot staggering out of a Stirling pub!   

Smitty


----------



## Glaswegian (Aug 17, 2005)

Norie said:
			
		

> Iain
> 
> You can zoom it right down to street level.
> 
> I just hope I don't get any stalkers.


Yes I think that put me off on my first effort (the zoom not the stalkers).

I've seen plenty of interesting creatures exiting Glasgow pubs, but no puffins so far.


----------

